# Beer Style Tastings



## Linz (4/5/08)

A bit of a chat amongst those who were at the AHB crawl on the weekend(26/4/08) came up with a desire to have a monthly get together for style tastings and a discussion on the brewing process and its individualcomponents.

I see the running order of the meet as being...

1/first half hour or so on reading the BJCP style guideline for the
style and tasting(60ml samples)commercial and home brewed beers(if anyone has one), then 

2/ half hour or so on the history of that style, and finally, 

3/ half hour or so on a specific topic in relation to the brewing process(hops,grain,yeast,water chem,sanitisation,cleaning,reasons behind mash process,etc).

So, overall, the meets would be about 1.5 to 2 hours long.

We need names so that we can discuss when and where they are to be held.

When Mell and I did this, as the BJCP judges course(which Im basing this on), we rotated thru the participants homes. We fixed a night/evening of the week then every week/fortnight/month, we would meet at the next home. We would sample 2-6 beers in a sitting(and NOT a bottle each)and discuss. Unfortunately we would do the theory first then sample, which I found dangerous a few times, as then we would wrap it up then go home!!.

Hence the reason I've listed the sampling first, discuss then theory.


There will be a cost involved, on a meet to meet basis, as there is the cost of supplying the commercial examples which would need to be covered.

Just wondering who many in the group would be interested??


----------



## Linz (6/5/08)

For those that ARE getting the emails from the Yahoo group

Here's the list.....copy, and add your name, and paste in a reply. Any other M.A.L.E's that want in, jump on in !!

Anything over the 10 places starts a 'reserves' list...anything less in the next 2 weeks is it!!


1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Once the list is finalised, the program will be set, and an introduction session organised so we can kick it off..

Might also help the above people to download and print the style guidelines for each session from www.bjcp.org


----------



## lagers44 (7/5/08)

Linz said:


> For those that ARE getting the emails from the Yahoo group
> 
> Here's the list.....copy, and add your name, and paste in a reply. Any other M.A.L.E's that want in, jump on in !!
> 
> ...


----------



## kabooby (12/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Pumpy (12/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6.Pumpy
7.
8.
9.
10.


Pumpy


----------



## Franko (12/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6.Pumpy
7.Franko
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Linz (12/5/08)

C'mon Matti, you know you want to...


----------



## MCT (12/5/08)

K linz, you've talked me into it.
Just don't expect any revelations from me yet at this stage.....


----------



## Franko (12/5/08)

. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6.Pumpy
7.Franko
8.MCT
9.
10.


where are you Matti


----------



## kabooby (13/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6.Pumpy
7.Franko
8.MCT
9. Matti
10.

Added Matti from the Yahoo site


----------



## Franko (13/5/08)

Leaves 1 position left I have to ask where is Hogan.................................


Franko


----------



## matti (13/5/08)

cheers boys and gal.


----------



## Linz (14/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti
10. beernography 

Got a PM from beernography wanting in so added it is! 

now to work out the intro session...Matti, what days off have you got in the next couple of weeks!! 

maybe if one or two whack their names down, as reserves, cause there is 'usually' a casualty along the way


----------



## Linz (14/5/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Kabooby
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti
10. beernography 

Matti wrote on Yahum...

> Ok I may be available 31 may or 7th or 8th June.
> Work and family is booked in every other weekend until beginning of
> August.
> 
> Let me know as I might learn something cheers
> Matti
>


OK, Im going to be uber-quick and jump on the 31st of May for the introduction session!!!(2 1/2 weeks)

Its a Sat...and Im looking like being rostered off...

So, the time?? Im thinking around 7 pm(aiming for a 9pm finish)?? Should give all time to finish kids sport,dinnner, bath time etc...

*So its going to be Sat 31st MAY at 7pm if its ok with all*


----------



## dc59 (14/5/08)

If you haven't already got reserves I'm happy to become a reserve as I'm good for that date and should be fun.


----------



## Linz (14/5/08)

Dravid said:


> If you haven't already got reserves I'm happy to become a reserve as I'm good for that date and should be fun.



1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Kabooby
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography 

1st res. Dravid*

Can the others PM me and let me know if its good for you??(hence the *)


----------



## Pumpy (14/5/08)

Cant wait to taste some whacky beers 

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (14/5/08)

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Kabooby*
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography 

1st res. Dravid*


----------



## lagers44 (16/5/08)

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Kabooby*
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography 

1st res. Dravid*


----------



## Hogan (18/5/08)

Franko said:


> Leaves 1 position left I have to ask where is Hogan.................................
> 
> 
> Franko




I just got back yesterday after two weeks of QLD sunshine. Looks like I miss out.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Franko (18/5/08)

No Im sure you'll be in mate


----------



## Pumpy (18/5/08)

Hogan ,I am sure not everyone is going to turn up on the day 

so you wont miss out on your favourites 

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (18/5/08)

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Kabooby*
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography

1st res. Dravid*
2nd res Hogan


So to Pumpy, Franko, MCT, beernography and Hogan..is the 31st May at 7pm OK with you guys??(@ my place)

Hogan, Do you know macc2254(Mark of Balmoral village)??


----------



## kabooby (18/5/08)

Just found out today that I have a party to go to on that night so I am out  

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. 
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography

1st res. Dravid*
2nd res Hogan


----------



## Linz (18/5/08)

Ahh..but which came first this or the party invite???? B) 

Just kidding..... You still want to be in it though?? Just miss the intro session??

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Hogan
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography

1st res. Dravid*
2nd res Kabooby*


----------



## dc59 (18/5/08)

Hey Hoges you're welcome to take the first spot if you want as you weren't even in the country when all this happened. 

Also thanks again for brew day today Kabooby, it was great to meet some more people.


----------



## Franko (18/5/08)

Linz said:


> 1. Linz*
> 2. Little_Squares*
> 3. Lagers*
> 4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
> ...



will let you know a definate by wednesday Linz the misss has to check her roster

Franko


----------



## matti (19/5/08)

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Hogan
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography

1st res. Dravid*

It has been slotted in. 
cheers and beers


----------



## kabooby (19/5/08)

Linz said:


> You still want to be in it though?? Just miss the intro session??



Of course :beerbang:


----------



## Hogan (19/5/08)

Linz said:


> Hogan, Do you know macc2254(Mark of Balmoral village)??




Have not met him yet but did exchange an email with him when he first joined M.A.L.E. in June last year.


Cheers.


----------



## Hogan (19/5/08)

Dravid said:


> Hey Hoges you're welcome to take the first spot if you want as you weren't even in the country when all this happened.
> 
> Also thanks again for brew day today Kabooby, it was great to meet some more people.




Great to meet you Dravid. I'm sure we can work something out for Linz's get2gether.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (20/5/08)

I hope we can work something out too. The party I was meant to be going to has now been changed to this weekend so I can come again.

I can bring my own chair :unsure: 

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (20/5/08)

Done !!


----------



## Linz (21/5/08)

kabooby said:


> I hope we can work something out too. The party I was meant to be going to has now been changed to this weekend so I can come again.
> 
> I can bring my own chair :unsure:
> 
> Kabooby




Actually,

if all the attending can bring along a note pad and pen, as I'll be directing you all to certain sites for references, etc

should be ok for chairs...I think  B)


----------



## MCT (23/5/08)

Linz said:


> Actually,
> 
> if all the attending can bring along a note pad and pen, as I'll be directing you all to certain sites for references, etc
> 
> should be ok for chairs...I think  B)




I'm a maybe for the first meet unfortunately, I've got a mate coming down from Qld for a weekend fishing trip that I forgot about (ie didn't think he'd actually come). I think I should be put down as a reserve as it's not very fair to the others that can attend to miss out if I cancel late.
Still a good chance the drunk won't turn up, but nonetheless it's fairer on everybody if I'm a reserve.


----------



## Linz (24/5/08)

If all can make it that would be great.


----------



## Linz (27/5/08)

Dont forget its THIS SATURDAY AT 7PM at my place (PM me for the address if you dont know it)

If there is any other members that would like to join in, feel free to come along as well. As we have had a few drop out and some not confirm they are coming...

Just remember ..This is NOT a piss up..it is for educational purposes, so there wont be copious amounts of beer drunk


----------



## Pumpy (27/5/08)

Linz said:


> Just remember ..This is NOT a piss up..it is for educational purposes, so there wont be copious amounts of beer drunk



Damn !!!

Better tell Franko . Its 'TeeTotal'

I wondered what the Pencil and notepad was for . :blink: 

Can always draw a picture of a beer and just wonder .

Oh Well ,are the Chiwauwas going to be there ?

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (27/5/08)

Well the unfortunate has happend.I will not be able to attend due to my missus working nightshift on sat night and I will have 2 kids to look after.
Not Happy but thats how it goes.  


Pumpy please take your pencil and pad and fax me a drawing of the beers available :lol: 

so the list goes

1. Linz*
2. Little_Squares*
3. Lagers*
4. macc2254 (BTW are you on here too?? if so whats your handle??)
5. Hogan
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti*
10. beernography

1st res. Dravid*


Franko


----------



## Linz (29/5/08)

Pumpy said:


> Better tell Franko . Its 'TeeTotal'
> 
> Pumpy



This above......then this below.......




Franko said:


> Well the unfortunate has happend.I will not be able to attend
> 
> Franko




A coincidence?????  B)


If any of the Outer west/Blue mountains or Liverpool to Parra guys want in...drop me a PM for the addy


----------



## Franko (29/5/08)

Linz said:


> This above......then this below.......
> 
> A coincidence?????  B)




:lol: love it


----------



## MCT (29/5/08)

Well I'm out....my apologies Linz. Was looking forward to it too.
Big Kev IS coming down for the promised fishing trip and we will be drifting Batemans Bay all weekend for lizards.

Looking forward to the next one though, and Franko I wanna molest your yeast fridge.... might take you up on that offer for the Cali ale yeast. Actually, you got anything to suit a Belgian Smoked Ale?


----------



## Linz (30/5/08)

See ya at the next one


----------



## Linz (31/5/08)

Should have also mentioned that those around C'town can catch the 891 bus from C'town Station to Glen Alpine shops and walk towards the golf club


----------



## Linz (31/5/08)

Thanks to Pumpy, Matti and Lagers for fronting...hope you learnt something. Sorry for my delivery of info..tad boring I suppose...

Any how the* next one is the 14th of June at Franko's*..tasting light lagers and Pilseners..and discussing malt and its assoc processes..

are we going to have 10 people there this time??..need to know so as to purchase sufficient beers for the tasting


----------



## Pumpy (31/5/08)

Linz said:


> Thanks to Pumpy, Matti and Lagers for fronting...hope you learnt something. Sorry for my delivery of info..tad boring I suppose...
> 
> Any how the next one is the 14th of June at Franko's..tasting light lagers and Pilseners..and discussing malt and its assoc processes..



It was good Linz , I think your bit was important in understanding what someone is looking for when establishing if the beer is too style, and the process they use.

Little Square's put on some nice nibbles and disposed of the beer that was left .  

Thanks both of you for organising and hosting the evening.

Pumpy


----------



## matti (1/6/08)

Morning tea and head clear.



> It was good Linz , I think your bit was important in understanding what someone is looking for when establishing if the beer is too style, and the process they use.
> Little Square's put on some nice nibbles and disposed of the beer that was left . wink.gif
> Well done Mel.


+1
Great hospitality and great pointers on how to break up the mental notes of the actual tasting.
Looking forward to further educate my self and my palate.


----------



## kabooby (1/6/08)

Sorry I coudn't make it. I was lookin g forward to going but the missus got sick and would not have been able to handle both the kids

See you at the next one

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (2/6/08)

Linz said:


> Any how the* next one is the 14th of June at Franko's*..




Me thinks Franko may have an issue with this date...wonder if he can do the Sunday..if the rest can..

Matti, we may have to see which other Sat is available...

So how many are fronting for the next one??

I *NEED* to know so I can purchase sufficient 'samples'...hehehe

the list as was..if any one else in the area wants in add your name

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254 
5. Kabooby
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti
10. beernography
11. Dravid
12. Hogan


----------



## matti (2/6/08)

1. Linz
2. Little_Squares
3. Lagers
4. macc2254
5. Kabooby
6. Pumpy
7. Franko
8. MCT
9. Matti
10. beernography
11. Dravid
12. Hogan

Sunday suits better for me too.

Matti


----------



## kabooby (2/6/08)

Sat 14th no good here. Got a 50th to go to

Edit: Congratulations on 1000 posts Matti :super:


----------



## Franko (2/6/08)

Linz said:


> Me thinks Franko may have an issue with this date...wonder if he can do the Sunday..if the rest can..
> 
> Matti, we may have to see which other Sat is available...
> 
> ...




Sunday the 15th is fine at my place

Franko


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

Its looking better now....


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/6/08)

registering interest at Linz's suggestion, but not for the next one - have to get exams out of the way first. Might be interesting getting back to Parramatta from Campbelltown with half a skinful when I do manage it though...


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> registering interest at Linz's suggestion, but not for the next one - have to get exams out of the way first. Might be interesting getting back to Parramatta from Campbelltown with half a skinful when I do manage it though...




See post #38.....


----------



## LethalCorpse (3/6/08)

So...you get a bunch of brewers together, provide beer, and expect everyone to be in a fit state to drive home afterwards? I'm not saying it's not possible, just maybe a tad optimistic  Once the whistles are wet on the top shelf stuff there's got to be someone thinking "perhaps we'll just crack a few of these spare weizens...".

EDIT: That may all give the wrong impression. I'm perfectly capable of restraint, as I'm sure we all are, but I like to plan for contingencies.


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

also the odd spare bed around too....


always the city via Granville train and change for the western line at Granville ......dont forget to sit near the guard for your safety.!!


----------



## MCT (3/6/08)

Should be able to make it for this one. What time do you think it'll kick off Franko?


----------



## Franko (3/6/08)

MCT said:


> Should be able to make it for this one. What time do you think it'll kick off Franko?




If all goes to plan hopefully around 7-7:30pm

Franko


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

Can I add it to the yahum calendar???


----------



## Linz (9/6/08)

Just a bump as I need to know the approx numbers so I can get sufficient samples for the evening....


----------



## Linz (10/6/08)

bumped again....

Its on this coming Sunday


----------



## Franko (10/6/08)

Ok lads please PM me or give me a call if you need my address.

*** Please can we have approx numbers of who is coming **** as we need to obtain samples for your pleasure.

Franko


----------



## Davo6869 (10/6/08)

I'm a very late addition but keen to get involved in tasting session. Hope not too late. 

I have replied on the local m.a.l.e. thread as well. 


Davo El Beero


----------



## MCT (10/6/08)

I'm in!


----------



## LethalCorpse (10/6/08)

Davo el Beero said:


> I'm a very late addition


Does that mean you bring the aroma? :lol:


----------



## kabooby (10/6/08)

Im in this time


----------



## Pumpy (10/6/08)

kabooby said:


> Im in this time



Yeah! Yeah !

Prepare to be caned by Missy Little Squares for your poor attendance record at 'Beer Skool'.

Pumpy  .


----------



## lagers44 (10/6/08)

Count me in as well the last one was quite interesting.


----------



## kabooby (11/6/08)

Pumpy said:


> Yeah! Yeah !
> 
> Prepare to be caned by Missy Little Squares for your poor attendance record at 'Beer Skool'.
> 
> Pumpy  .



But the dog ate my homework I swear :lol:


----------



## Linz (12/6/08)

The homework for this week is to look up and print off the BJCP style guidelines, so that you have references for the beer tastings. Also look up info on Malts and adjuncts.


----------



## Franko (12/6/08)

Hey guys
here's the file for download 

*** Please print off styles 1 and 2 Light Lager and Pilsner ***
Please bring this along with you on Sunday
Franko 

View attachment 2008_Guidelines.pdf


----------



## MCT (15/6/08)

Hey fellas, I'm looking doubtful for tonight now. Got roped in to work.
Unless I can sneak out a couple hours early... I'll be in touch Franko.


----------



## Pumpy (15/6/08)

Well done Linz for aother great night running 'Beer Skool' !!

Hosted by Franko whose Pizza is beyond belief .

Good to meet Davo .

Really enjoyed the beers tonight .

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (15/6/08)

Well done Linz it was very informative 
Thanks pumpy you know you're always welcome mate glad you enjoyed the pizza
Good to meet some new faces, can't wait to do the next one

Franko


----------



## matti (15/6/08)

Cheers Linz for organizing and Franko for hosting.
Loved the pizza, but mostly impressed with your yeast bank.
Green of envy.
Good to meet you Davo.

matti


----------



## kabooby (16/6/08)

Thanks Linz and Franko

Looking forward to the next one

Nice to meet you Dave

kabooby


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

Looks like the next one will be a little way off....The Birthday bash is going to take precedence

Where is the next one going to be?? or discuss that at the 'Bash'(not Literally!!)??


----------



## MCT (16/6/08)

Apologies once again for being a no show, sounds like it was a good night.
Did you get my message Franko? I wasn't sure if I sent it to the right number.

Who do I need to fix up for the samples that were bought?


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

MCT said:


> Who do I need to fix up for the samples that were bought?




Acutally there was just enough beer..so chip in for the next one, whenever it is...


----------



## MCT (16/6/08)

Sure, when do you want to do it?

Edit: Was replying to the edited part of you post.


----------

